
Interactive Top Programming Languages 2016 from IEEE Spectrum - bshanks
http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/interactive-the-top-programming-languages-2016
======
eggy
J edged out OCaml by two positions!

Happy to see it on any list, since most shy away from its usual terse, tacit
examples.

